
AI travel assistant with voice understanding on Telegram – Eddy Travels - adomasb
https://www.eddytravels.com/blog/2019/8/9/eddy-travels-ai-travel-assistant-on-telegram
======
eddylt
Hey HN folks, I'm a co-founder and CEO at Eddy Travels startup. If you have
Telegram chat app, please try out our chatbot with custom natural language
processing for travel context - would really appreciate your feedback!

You will find great flight deals - with Eddy Travels we show the cheapest
flight deals you can find out there, guaranteed.

Edmundas Co-founder and CEO at Eddy Travels

